# 笔记本cpu风扇的问题

## pd1986

HELLO

我装完GENTOO后，CPU风扇工作不正常。情况如下：

用minimal stage3装完，开机启动ACPI，fan模块也加载了，但在CPU温度上升的时，风扇不会自动启动。即使升到90度也不转，再高的时候，CPU风扇会疯狂地转2秒钟，然后就停了，再过一会再狂转2秒又停了，不能持续工作。然而，在CPU温度下降的且通过85，75，65，55度的时候（用电风扇在旁边吹的），风扇才会自动启动且持续工作，并且也能自动调节。试过lm_sensors，可惜不支持，上面写"ITE IT8512E/F/G Super IO, driver to be written"。请问如何解决？谢谢

----------

## EricHsu

請提供機器品牌、型號等信息。

----------

## pd1986

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 請提供機器品牌、型號等信息。

 

多谢回复

我在电脑上也保存过不少相关的信息，但是我不知道在这里如何发附件，因此我在这列出主要信息，更多的信息，麻烦请去下面的地址，谢谢

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42946

目前的问题是，风扇开机后，温度上升时会不会自动开始工作。但当温度下降的时候，并且经过trip_point的时候，才会开始工作，并且也可以自动调节。

另外，可以手动让风扇开始工作。在"/sys/class/thermal/"里面手动赋值使风扇工作，但是不会根据温度自动调节转速。另外，休眠再唤醒也可以启动风扇，但也不能自动调节，效果与手动打开一样。同时，xfce4里面的power-manager无法读取cpu温度，里面只有电池一项。

Toshiba Portégé M901

kernel: 3.2.1-gentoo-r2

Desktop: xfce4.8

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> 0xb080-0xb09f]
> 
> pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2935] type 0 class 0x000c03
> ...

 

----------

## pd1986

终于这个问题貌似是解决了。

我将其它的跟acpi有关的选项全都编译成built-in，再将fan编译成module, 然后启动时，风扇刚开始会停传，等加载到fan的module的时候，再重新开始工作。

但是我仍然没有找到任何工具可以读取到我的fan的状态，除了在terminal里，手动查看/sys/class/thermal/这里面

----------

## pd1986

发现这个问题还是没有解决。开机后风扇以最低速转，然后就不会自动调节了。必须在高温状态下手动激活后，等待温度自动下降到trip point时，风扇减速，然后就可以自动调节了。

请问怎么解决？有没有可以手动启动自己调功能？

----------

